# hi... newby so thought id say hello to all



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

hi all.... steve ere.....just thought id sign into this forum after reading quite a few topics before buying my first audi

had my 20tfsi tt now about 3 weeks from brand new, its ibis white, managed to get red leather, bose, GAP insurance and a boot liner thrown in the deal haha so thought i did well. currently has 1100 miles on the clock, ok... so i may have bin like a big kid the first few weeks, currently getting 32 mpg when driving STEADY, 37mpg on motorway,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

This thread needs photos!! 

Saj


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hi steve, welcome to the forum, any photos? ah i see Saj as beat me to the photos :lol:


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Steve, colour combo sounds 8)

need pics though :lol: ....thats if you can find it in all the snow we are having lately 

Gar


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

im onto it now, just trying to figure out how to put them on haha, i managed to get a few before the snow but not the best of pics, ill take some more this week


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

here are a few pics iv got, not much good, ill take some new ones this week once iv cleaned her up from the fun in the snow


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome! looks fantastic 

welcome to the forums


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks 

just decideing what to do to it now, got myself a private plate coming this week, ordered new bulbs that everyone seems to say to change to on here, on the look out for some alloys at the min but dont know what type to get or what will look best :?

after that im not sure yet, not sure what will void my warranty :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome Steve - nice colour


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

cheers


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the TT Forum, enjoy reading all about the TTs and perhaps even join TTOC...


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks  and iv been looking, will do shortly :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

